# Moving to the Alpujarras



## Lisap1703 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi

We have bought a house in the Alpujarras near Ugijar. Can anyone tell me where I can buy essential items for the house - I need bedding/towels/BBQ etc etc I have tried to google for a local DIY type store. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Lisa

Every town in Spain, no matter how small, has a ferretería (DIY store plus all sorts of useful things). Google tells me this is yours.

Suministros Martos |


----------



## Lisap1703 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi

thank you for this info! Really helpful 

Lisa


----------



## Amanda westwinds (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Lisa

Just read your post. I am looking at a property in Nechite. How are you finding the area? What is the weather like? Are the people welcoming. Any regrets?

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Lisap1703 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Amanda

I am sorry I haven't been on the forum in a long time. We love it in the area. Moving out entirely next year. How did it go in Nechite? Did you and up buying? Are you in the local area? if so it would be great to meet up and compare notes. Keep in touch
Lisa


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

Cadiar has a couple good stores for BBQ items (Electrica Reinoso is always fun) and household repair. I think for household white goods, better to go down in to Almeria and look at the big Carrefour or Corte Ingles.


----------



## Lisap1703 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Alpujarras - Satellie*

Thanks for this - we have been to Cadiar a few times and its a great town. Supermarket there is also worth a visit.

I have a question for everyone! I need to sort out our satellite for the house. its an off grid house above Valor. I need internet and phone plus TV. Does anyone know who I can contact to get this sorted!? I have tried googling but no luck.

thanks
Lisa


----------

